# uninstalling WinPcap



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm trying to install WinPcap for use with WireShark (I need it to see live traffic) but I can't install it because it says a previous version of WinPcap is already installed, specifically:

"A Previous version of WinPcap has been detected on this system cannot be removed because it is in use by another application. Please close all WinPcap-based applications and run the installer again"

Simply closing Firefox will not let me remove it. I removed it from my system in the control panel, and that doesn't do it either. I also did what this recommends, but it doesn't say which version of windows to do it with.

https://www.winpcap.org/misc/faq.htm#Q-1

The question about removing it.

I also tried doing what this recommends

windows 7 - How do I remove an old version of WinPcap? - Super User

I deleted the packet.dll file and the winPcap.dll file

I WAS ABLE to install the new version of WinPCap in safe mode with networking, like the asker was in that thread, this time it just told me that it couldn't remove it, but that other program was using it. I'd still like to remove the old version as it could cause conflicts.


----------

